# Eco-Friendly Spectra Eco-Film Comes In More Than 40 Colors



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Imprintables Warehouse offers a heat transfer vinyl that is free of PVC and one of the easiest films on the market to cut, weed, and apply. It comes in more than 40 colors, which makes it ideal for closely matching corporate logo, school, and team colors. 

Eco-Film can be used on any vinyl cutter and heat applied to 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and cotton/poly blends. It is offered in a 15-inch wide roll in lengths of 5 yards, 10 yards, 25 yards, and 50 yards. This film is pressure-sensitive, which allows your designs to be positioned easily on garments without fear of shifting during heat pressing.

Eco-Film is perfect for use on all kinds of sports and work uniforms as well as spiritwear, fashionwear, and all kinds of leisurewear. It can be cut into letters, numbers, or any shape.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

